# Snow pictures please!! a couple to start..



## DB1

well it looks like a lot of the Uk will get a good covering of snow today so lets get some great poo in snow pics (the dogs please not the other!!!)
he's a couple to start us off....

"Snow - No, I never touch the stuff"!!










Is it a dancing bear? or Dudley trying to catch a snowball!


----------



## Woo

Wow, 2 great pictures


----------



## Skyesdog

That picture of Dudley trying to catch a snowball is brilliant, did he succeed?! I think Edinburgh is one of the few places in the UK that doesn't have snow forecast .... but I am hoping the forecasters are wrong! x


----------



## DB1

Skyesdog said:


> That picture of Dudley trying to catch a snowball is brilliant, did he succeed?! I think Edinburgh is one of the few places in the UK that doesn't have snow forecast .... but I am hoping the forecasters are wrong! x


not sure if he succeeded that time but plenty of other times - then he gets a face-full of snow!! can't do it for long though as he gets over excited and too hyper!! hope you get a bit of snow, i'm sure if not today you'll get some soon.


----------



## mairi1

Ah... Fab photos Dawn, I too love the snowball catching one 

His coat is just gorgeous

xxx


----------



## dmgalley

best pictures ever. live that he had so much fun. more pictures everyone please


----------



## Smallears

*Snow beard!*

Not much snow yet but muttley loves it!!


----------



## cockerpoo61

Dudley looks like a big cuddly bear standing up


----------



## DB1

Ahh, Muttley looks like a mini Dud, looks like he enjoys eating the snow as much too! Dudley is like a big old shaggy bear. In fact thought recently 'Poo Bear' would be a great name for a Cockapoo his colour... anyway I'm changing the subject - lets get more snow pics!


----------



## Fiver

Dawn I can only see 1 pic of Dudley Who looks so gorgeous!

Can;t see Dudley with the snowballs 

Val


----------



## Fiver

oops! Got him now 

Fantastic photo, fabulous looking dog is our Dudley!!

Val


----------



## DB1

Fiver said:


> Dawn I can only see 1 pic of Dudley Who looks so gorgeous!
> 
> Can;t see Dudley with the snowballs
> 
> Val


Thats strange, one under the other in same post! (BTW can't see the snowball - Dudley is just jumping up trying to reach one).


----------



## Woo

DB1 said:


> Ahh, Muttley looks like a mini Dud, looks like he enjoys eating the snow as much too! Dudley is like a big old shaggy bear. In fact thought recently 'Poo Bear' would be a great name for a Cockapoo his colour... anyway I'm changing the subject - lets get more snow pics!


I always call Noodle "Noodle Bear" and not just Noodle.


----------



## DB1

Ha ha - must have posted at same time! thanks for comments.


----------



## colkai

Amber, (AKA Terror Tot), in her first snow day.


----------



## JasperBlack

Excuse the poop on the background on this one, lol!







Frosty morning







Jasper in his little coat- he now has a big boy one 







Here's this one incase anyone missed it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack

Great idea Dawn, loving the snow pics! Love the one of Dudley with snow all over his face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53

One happy dog.....he looks like he is shadow boxing! Just want to cuddle up to him and get warm!


----------



## Qing

It's very windy!!














Awww, back to the warm!


----------



## Casey11

Hehe...this was earlier today


----------



## Casey11

DB1 said:


> well it looks like a lot of the Uk will get a good covering of snow today so lets get some great poo in snow pics (the dogs please not the other!!!)
> he's a couple to start us off....
> 
> "Snow - No, I never touch the stuff"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a dancing bear? or Dudley trying to catch a snowball!




Too gorgeous!!! Lovely colour coat! I would love a brown cockapoo to go with monty haha x


----------



## scol987

Only a dusting here in Kent. Pepper loved her first snow experience!


----------



## mairi1

Ahhh... Fab photos of you and Pepper 

xxx


----------



## Macuk

Hugo's first time in snow and loving every minute of it


----------



## Casey11

awww Hugo is lovely


----------



## mairi1

ALL of these photos are just far too cute 

Lovely thread 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda

Lady is giggling at the UK panic of snow...lol here us lady.



























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apples

*Twix's first encounter with snow*

They would have been out there until frozen to a standstill.
Massive puddles as they defrssted!


----------



## mairi1

Wow!!!! 

That's taking it to another level...lucky Lady 

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

a couple of Weller, black blob in the snow


----------



## Chumphreys

Malie is currently zonked after spending 4 hours solid,sledging with the kids and possibly the adults


----------



## Duckdog

Binky loathes my camera and legs it when it appears so these are rubbish pics, she has had 2 walks so far today and like the others was out for hours and had to drag her in.

We had 2 scary episodes, first one she ran into the road as there was no distinguishable kerb as it was covered with snow, and second she went to get a drink in the lake, put her weight on the ice and went head first straight in, I had to haul her out....cold. Luckily her fleece kept her body dry.


----------



## Woo




----------



## Smallears

Muttley loving the snow!!
Ok video hasn't attached!! Will try again


----------



## DB1

These pictures are all great, its lovely to be able to share them, that snow in Canada looks amazing - mind you at least your country is prepared for it - we never are!
Had a two hour play in the park with Dudley in the snow, got a couple more pics but then the battery went (prob too cold for it!), Dudley then went crazy in the garden - I let him off the lead as I figured he wouldn't bother with the chickens whilst playing in the snow, (he didn't), but he really didn't want to come in - took 2 of us to corner him!!(shaking treat jar had no effect). He is a sleepy dog now, finally!


----------



## RuthMill

Aw guys.... Those a fab pictures! Little Hugo is a honey bunny!!! Everyone looks great! And Amanda... That's pretty impressive snow!


----------



## MillieDog

Uh Oh, I only went outside for a wee, but couldn't help myself
truffling in the snow !


----------



## MillieMenzies

Gorgeous pictures...so much fun


----------



## JasperBlack

Is anyone else's puppy incredibly naughty after playing in the snow? Jasper's like an over excited toddler, lol! He's zonked on my feet now after chewing my fair and biting me, hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macuk

Hugo has just collapsed at our feet, he has had a long day


----------



## Marzi

Lady - Kiki is officially very jealous, as is my daughter. :canada:
Snow around here this year has been pitiful, but Kiki has really loved her some snowy day!
Her feet looked like snow shoes and the snow balls in her legs were incredible... Inzi's lovely collie legs do not hold snow like that.
She must have eaten her body weight in snow and is now exhuasted ... Like Milly she went out for a wee just now and came back in with white whiskers. 
Sadly it is not icy here now so probably by the morning we will be back to mud :ugh:


----------



## Janev1000

Biccy snow truffling!









Heh heh!








Honey is difficult to get a photo of but took this one through the window of her this evening


----------



## Jedicrazy

What lovely photos from everyone. Our Poos seem to really love the snow. 

Mo, now that's proper snow - puts us all in the UK to shame 

Here's a quick video of the other day:
http://www.youtube.com/user/obithecockapoo?feature=plcp

and some pics:


----------



## RuthMill

Biccy, Honey and Roo are lovely in those last photos! Cute doggies!


----------



## mairi1

Aw Jane Love the pics of Biscuit... Love him 

Clare, that video is so good... Just not long enough, I could watch them for hours 

xxx


----------



## mairi1

Obi has a face you just want to squeeze ... So cute 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill

I agree about the video... Completely cute.. I love the playful frolicking! They look so youthful and boisterous x


----------



## Duckdog

Here is some video....two things..
1. Please ignore my silly voice and baby talk to Binky 
2. Lady Amanda....check out the gloves that flash into shot at the end of the video


----------



## dmgalley

So nice to come home and look through all the cute poos!!!


----------



## colkai

Amber has been mental all day but is now shattered and being a total pudding.  Now all we need is a quiet night. She did good though, wees and poos even with the snow, clever little girl.


----------



## barrett

After playing in the snow!

The snow is mm thick here so maybe better pics tomorrow if the snow is better


----------



## RuthMill

Love KiKis fluffy feet!


----------



## Marzi

No more snow for us - but at least it hasn't gone yet! 
Just blissful this morning, quiet, empty and clean - and two very happy dogs


----------



## dmgalley

I love the first picture. Her ears are to die for. I also love seeing landscape pictures. It looks absolutely beautiful there.


----------



## lady amanda

Duckdog said:


> Here is some video....two things..
> 1. Please ignore my silly voice and baby talk to Binky
> 2. Lady Amanda....check out the gloves that flash into shot at the end of the video


AH!!!! GREAT GLOVES!!!! that is awesome!


----------



## Woody2012

Woody's first snow!


----------



## lady amanda

Awe! So cute! That's about how big lady was when she first saw snow. Too cute

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1

JasperBlack said:


> Is anyone else's puppy incredibly naughty after playing in the snow? Jasper's like an over excited toddler, lol! He's zonked on my feet now after chewing my fair and biting me, hahaha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! Dudley is behaving like he did as a much younger puppy with his uncontrollable moments, biting his lead and growling most of the way to the park this morning, and he keeps barking to go out but just wants to play in the snow again!!


----------



## DB1

Loving catching up with this thread and seeing all the gorgeous pictures - waiting for photobucket to load some from todays walk, taking an age.


----------



## DB1

Ok here we are....
I look about 10 months pregnant in this but was wearing 5 layers! (ha just viewed and realised sideways - look slimmer now!)










On the way we tried to do a bit of sled dog training!










and here is a short video...poor Dudley covered in snow/ice balls


----------



## Minnie

Merlin playing in the snow in his new snowsuit









My two boys after a play in the snow


----------



## Anna

Rufus absolutely love the snow, he couldn't wait to go out today. Next to my house is a big hill where all the kids go sledging so all he did first thing was watch from the window and whined to go out ! 

Here is the view from my bedroom window and then some of Rufus 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy

On the walk back from throwing the ball,it had been covered in snow, like a snowball so I think it was too cod to carry. Wilf would walk so far then just lie dwn with the ball x

Earlier....they couldn't find the ball once it was a snowball...

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x358/Wilfiboy/70b89e44cf965049e3aafe3b772c6ebb.mp4


----------



## dmgalley

Not sure if it is just the angle but Wilf's legs look so long.


----------



## wilfiboy

Got the video link sorted now .... I think he's about 4 tins high lol x


----------



## Carrots

Molly loving the snow. She's 19 weeks old now and such a lovely little pup!


----------



## Carrots

*Molly in the snow*

Let's try again.....I'm new to this!


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhh Molly you beauty x


----------



## MillieMenzies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i18zYvfl2Hs
Here's Millie enjoying the snow 
hope link works!


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhhhhh another lovely baba, don't lose her in that snow, I can remember when Mable was that small, she reminded me of a bunny rabbit x


----------



## MillieMenzies

We rescued a 2 1/2 yr old lop ear rabbit in October & he is HUGE in comparison!


----------



## Marzi

Loving all the pictures and ice ball bear Dudley! 
Let it snow some more. Please.


----------



## Marzi

Love Millie's markings - from the back it looks as if she has shorts on! Very cute puppy.


----------



## MillieMenzies

Marzi said:


> Love Millie's markings - from the back it looks as if she has shorts on! Very cute puppy.


 lol  never noticed but now that you say!


----------



## Carrots

Aww Millie is so cute!


----------



## DB1

Lovely pictures and video's, Millie is certainly a little cutie, Merlin is getting chunkier and all other poo's just look great in the snow. I thought Dudley would have had enough of the snow as his walking was restricted with those snowballs but I still had to drag him in when we got home! Its snowing again here now and I must confess much as I had a lovely time yesterday I'm quite looking forward to it going now!


----------



## Marzi

I know what you mean - but I'm still loving it. It makes everything seem a little special and holiday like. Helps that we've been able to enjoy it over the weekend, it won't be so wonderful tomorrow trying to get kids to school or arrange child care so that can do own work. Need to do some shopping etc etc.... but it is so beautiful!


----------



## dmgalley

LOVE LOVE LOVE the snowman picture!!!


----------



## emmelg

Here's one of bailey,he absolutely loves it!
His coat did look quite clean until I seen him in the snow

I think he'll need a good scrub when the snows cleared up xx


----------



## Anita

Frisbee catching snowballs. He is not actually as white as I thought he was! Lovely to see all the darker coloured 'poos properly, they look lovely against the snow.


----------



## Marzi

Amazing action shots of Frisbee, just brilliant!


----------



## Nadhak

*Foggy Snow*

Treacle says "Hi everyone!" sat in the Foggy Snow - thats the sun behind her at 8am this morning! 
Clyde was too busy having fun to pose but will try and capture him!


----------



## LolaLulu

*Snow pups*










Lola and Lulu would spend all day in the garden , given the chance.


----------



## mairi1

Nadhak said:


> Treacle says "Hi everyone!" sat in the Foggy Snow - thats the sun behind her at 8am this morning!
> Clyde was too busy having fun to pose but will try and capture him!


Such a beautiful photo of Treacle

And love your post in a different font... Very refreshing  :
xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Love that picture of Treacle, what a shot!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Here's Roo's latest snow pic...note this was at the beginning of the walk...I didn't manage to get a pic of the snowball legs one at the end but they were big! 

Does anyone else who has a dog with white in their fur think they look really dirty against the beautiful white snow? lol


----------



## beth.rose

*More fun in the snow!*

Oh my word, soo many lovely pictures! It has put a big smile on my face looking through these. Rosie is loving the snow, even though it is nearly as tall as her! Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## mairi1

Jedicrazy said:


> Here's Roo's latest snow pic...note this was at the beginning of the walk...I didn't manage to get a pic of the snowball legs one at the end but they were big!
> 
> Does anyone else who has a dog with white in their fur think they look really dirty against the beautiful white snow? lol


Oh yes Molly looks positively filthy next to it  

Roo is a beauty... Her coat is really beautiful... Such a shame re the matting though 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Clare Roo is gorgeous!!!! I love her coat. That is worth the matts!


----------



## dio.ren

*Molly in the snow today!*

Here is a pic of Molly in the snow today.......not sure if it will work or not??


----------



## Jedicrazy

dio.ren said:


> Here is a pic of Molly in the snow today.......not sure if it will work or not??
> View attachment 4635


What colour is Molly? I can't quite tell from the photo. Are her dark bits black or brown? Is she a roan or a parti? She is lovely.


----------



## dio.ren

Thanks!! Molly is chocolate brown and white. In pictures she often comes out looking black and white She is a parti cockapoo.


----------



## Marzi

Molly is beautiful - I love the white marking under her nose - it looks like a very happy smile!


----------



## dmgalley

Molly is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sam1

Our very own polar bear! 










And max


----------



## dmgalley

I love him!!!


----------



## Marzi

Fantastic snow sculpting and gorgeous 'poo!


----------

